# Scumbag Dead Beats - How are you dealing with them?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it me or a bunch of people crying poverty or sending mystery checks I never get? I suppose tthose checks go into god and santa clause canisters : )

Seems like a few people who use to be good clients, wanna play games of not answering calls, email ect.

A few gotten some life changing messages from me but this is just pi$$ing me off.

Any good methods on getting dirty crooks to snap up money legally? I already know plenty of illegal ways : )


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've used a collection agency in the past, they get a percentage of the amount owed.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea been thinking of that, I would just add collection few separate.

How does that even work anyways? You got name of any really really annoying ones that will call 24/7


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Trust me on 95% of job I get 100% down, these are a seldom few with certain circumstances which led to where i am now.

They were "good clients" spending good portion of money, now they feel like they don't need to.

As of now, never doing terms again, no matter how big client is


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

as much as you want them to be annoying and call all hours.. its against the law
with the recession debt collectors are getting into trouble for violating FTC laws on phone calls made
during unreasonable times (after 9, weekends, calling friends and family, neighbors etc.etc)
as much as want these debt collectors to get our money back they have to stay within the law..
call up some local people and see who they use (car companies, gyms,people who have contracts). I found find some local rather than out of state because you have to send them files and if you can find someone local you are able to keep some of your costs down.

What you could do before contacting collections..send a certified final letter to give them a chance to send the money and explain they have 15 days from the time of the letter to pay or make payment arrangements otherwise you will send them to collection service.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

That in awesome idea- i will call them late at night now and call them at there job : )
If they think it is against the law, well stealing is too, not paying for an item received is tech. stealing 

They other day I called the guys - supposed ex gf that havent been together for 4 years, weird she had paid a previous invoice, hmmm


----------



## LPStuff (Sep 30, 2010)

We have found the certified letter and the THREAT of collections to be just enough to send some customers over the edge and make payment. It is always worth a try as a last ditch effort to get your money. If that doesn't work then look for an attorney who specializes in collections. We have found that attorneys are a little more valuable than a actual collection agency... scare factor?... not really sure why but the prices they charge are comparable.

Good Luck!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah, all the excuses start flying when it comes to money..


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mhm- I in divorce, my checks at work got messed up, I am starting a newspaper company and been on road, email been hacked, phone been hacked, oral surgery, the goverment is doing conspiracy, aliens abducted me and I don't recall this bill.

Heard it all myself, I just wish some of them lived close enough so i could give them a pleasant visit


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Is it me or a bunch of people crying poverty or sending mystery checks I never get? I suppose tthose checks go into god and santa clause canisters : )
> 
> Seems like a few people who use to be good clients, wanna play games of not answering calls, email ect.
> 
> ...


Credit card or no work. Go to you local mall and see what there terms are - you either pay or you get arrested!!!! There is a theft of goods and services law in every state.


----------



## vinylicons (Aug 18, 2010)

ROYAL SAVAGE said:


> Credit card or no work. Go to you local mall and see what there terms are - you either pay or you get arrested!!!! There is a theft of goods and services law in every state.


You can file with small claims court in your County Courthouse. In NJ, a subpoena will be sent with a court date. If they don't show, they lose the judgment.

Usually, client will pay rather than going to court.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

vinylicons said:


> You can file with small claims court in your County Courthouse. In NJ, a subpoena will be sent with a court date. If they don't show, they lose the judgment.
> 
> Usually, client will pay rather than going to court.


right on my man


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I place leins of their vehicles and property......LOL


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh man I had best scenario few days back, this jacka$$ who owed me 240 apparently disputed with his credit card company about another job I did 3 month ago out of blue, it was through paypal and in me defense, proved was shipped and wrote every foul word about him I could.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

cash in advance on all first time customers. 
cash in advance on all time sensitive orders such as sports teams and rush orders. 
50% down, min $100, on all orders. 
final payment due before all product is delivered. 
no partial pickups, all orders are paid for in full before pickup and no partial pickups.


----------



## radialhawk (Dec 16, 2008)

Brother I feel your pain! I've got well over a thousand in unpaid invoices sitting in my shop right now. Usually I say 100% payment on pick up but some "were" good customers who I didn't think i had to worry about. For others out there learn from my mistakes. I don't care who it is, what their circumstances are, make sure you get payment before anything goes out the door. Being the nice guy will kill your business. It's amazing how the down payment check always get's to me asap, then for some crazy reason the final payment keeps getting lost in the mail or jeez, i guess my wife forgot to send in the check, it'll be in the mail tomorrow. yeh right. F'ing douche's. 
As far as small claims, I've heard even if you win your still not guarenteed to get your payment?


----------



## LPStuff (Sep 30, 2010)

That's right as far as no guarantee for a small claims verdict in your favor BUT you at least have a much better case and can now f*#! your customers credit if you play it right.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Oh man I had best scenario few days back, this jacka$$ who owed me 240 apparently disputed with his credit card company about another job I did 3 month ago out of blue, it was through paypal and in me defense, proved was shipped and wrote every foul word about him I could.


 Well....A long time customer of mine found himself in an extreme pinch....he needed 620 football jerseys made in 3 days. He transferred 9000 into our account and put the other 9000 on his CC. We had to overnight red label all 620 jerseys from Ohio. UPS bill was 1821.00....so to make a long story short....3 months after the miracle order...he disputed the 9000 on his CC...and won because he was in India and could sign the receipt.....now...I dont care if your doing life in San Quinten Prison...your siging that slip.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Had someone pay with a check once that bounced 2 times. When I tried collecting, they said they never ordered but someone there did it without their permission. He knew and I told him he approved it and he willingly took the shirts. I tried collecting for three months. What I did was every day contact their bank and asked if there was enough money in the account to cover the check. For three months, there was not, then one day there was. I went to their bank 45 minutes away and presented them with the check and said I wanted a cashier's check drawn on their account. They did it on the spot and took the returned check.

I never did see their reaction, but I'm sure it wasn't pretty....


----------

